# The passing of a true friend.



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

<span style="color: #6600CC">It seems like just yesterday we rescued Klondyke with the help of BrightStar. I think at that time BrightStar was doing rescue for 1 year when my neighbors followed me into rescue. Klondyke was their first to come into their home of loving care. I can remember when I first met him, I thought Oh my you are going to have your hands full. Over the years I have cared for Klondyke when his mom and dad had to go away. I had the pleasure of watching grow into a truely magnificant GSD. My daughter spent many of days playing with him, he was so gentle with her, and adored her to pieces, two peas in a pod so to speak. Please read the e-mail below, this is what my neighbors had to say. 

Klondyke, your passing was sudden and a complete surprise to me. You will be forever missed. Thank you for enriching my life.

Marc and Susan-Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful boy with me. I will be thinking of you in your time of lose. I love you both. </span> 




In late September 2003 Kay introduced us to the wonderful world of fostering with German Shepherd dogs with the aide of Jane from NYC area with the help of Brightstar GSR we took at the time our first rescue "MAX" and with in no time we adopted and changed his name to Klondyke and now mine and my wifes best friend. Loving every moment together we are saddened by his recent passing on Wed April 23rd, Klondyke calapsed in our living room after getting him to the vet he was kept over night the next day he underwent surgery for a twisted spleen and died of heart failure late in the surgery. Although we will be sad for sometime we loved our choice and everything we had with our best friend. We love you Klondyke. 

Kay, please help us with forwarding this to Brightstar GSR and if you remeber the woman "Jane" frome the city area that had him pulled back in 2003. I will put more photos together soon along some with his brother Kahoda. 

Thanks, Marc and Susan 









[/img]


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear about his passing. I just sent your post to the founder of BrightStar.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My condolences go to all who loved this beautiful boy. Klondyke sounds like he was a very special dog.








Rest in Peace Klondyke!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Rest in peace, Klondyke - run free with all of those who have gone before us


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of such a handsome boy. Thank-you for taking him in from Brightstar and giving him a wonderful life.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Kay, Mark, and Susan,

I'm another human being with BrightStar to thank for shining in my life. Klondyke would open any heart to fostering/adoption. What a fine boy!

I'm so sorry he was taken away from you.

Mary Jane


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Klondyke. What a beautiful boy. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Run free, sweet Klondyke.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear of the passing of Klondyke. He looks like he was a very happy boy. RIP, sweet Klondyke.


----------



## mpfsmf573 (Apr 26, 2008)

Everyone Thank You all for your kind words Klondyke will forever be in our hearts, he gave us nothing but happiness and his brother Kahoda now seems to want to please on the same level and stays glued to us more now then before. Without questioning if we could have done something more, For our boy was special and I thank my neighbor Kay for introducing this world to us. Rest my friend as every day I will remember you. We love you Klondyke.

Marc


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

im so sorry about your loss, RIP Klondyke.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Rest in Peace Klondyke


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh so sorry....... I am so happy he had a loving home for his last years.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Marc and Susan,
I am so sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts. 

RIP Klondyke.


----------



## mpfsmf573 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Danni thank you for your kind words and I love the rainbow bridge and Klondykes photo it took me a minute but put that on my desktop to show my wife when she gets home. Again thank you we will miss him dearly.

Marc


----------



## mpfsmf573 (Apr 26, 2008)

Having a Klondyke moment this morning thinking of my best friend and the deeper the thought I knew I should be thinking of you it was 6 months ago today you left our side. I can not forget you my friend even while playing with the other 3 German Shepherds and the Husky I find myself thinking of you and imagine you are there with us all. We miss you.


----------

